# toro 38801 impeller bolts



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

wonder how others feel,
i have long had toro power shifts this year springing for a new 38801. toro states we don't need shear pins/bolts due to how we use hardend gears

checking a few web sites for parts, the grade 5 bolts on the auger and impeller ,grade 8 on the wheels are truly shear bolts, reason why i saw spacers on each one, stronger then other normal shear pins,but still shear bolts 
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/TORO/Shear-Pin


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

was doing some research using the part numbers and google. found some very nice closeup photo's.
anyone knowing better please correct me.

from looking at some shots while all showed a hardened bolt ,the area where the tread ends and shank starts, the threaded end looks undercut,thinner/pre stretched almost as if made to break off . that would make them shear bolts 2- 1/4 inch on the impeller,2- 5/16 on the auger, 2 -1/4 on thewheels 

seeing this i would think using a grade 2 or 3 in a pinch would be safer/better then a 5 or 8


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've read that some Toros do NOT have shear bolts and some DO.

Now about the hardness of the bolts, although in a different design 'shearing' system Honda uses '10.9' hardened shear bolts (according to what I read on a post from [email protected]).


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

these are marked 5 on the auger and impeller,8 on the wheel to axle. found a year old thread in here asking about the same thing,

with these being hardened shear bolts toro is for false advertising that they don't use shear pins/bolts. kind of simple to look and see the spacer under the nut, 
i'll get a few sets of correct, yet if needed use a grade 2 to play safe


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The spacer is there so the nut can tighten down other wise the bolt would stay loose. The bolts always have an undersize where the thread ends. Try and thread past it and see how easy it is. The rare time I do find a broken or missing bolt I use the smaller bolt 322-10 because the spacer always go flying, the spacer is not cheap imo, and you don't need it if you use a smaller bolt. The 322-10 is just a grade 5 5/16-18 2inch long bolt that was used on 38610, thru 38650 so it does work fine. The 322-11 is the same just 2 1/4" long with the spacer. The impeller bolts are more likely to brake but its not to common.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I've read that some Toros do NOT have shear bolts and some DO.
> 
> Now about the hardness of the bolts, although in a different design 'shearing' system Honda uses '10.9' hardened shear bolts (according to what I read on a post from [email protected]).



10.9 is close to a grade 5 SAE bolt.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> 10.9 is close to a grade 5 SAE bolt.


https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/steel-bolts-metric-grades-d_1428.html
https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/steel-bolts-sae-grades-d_1426.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

351beno said:


> 10.9 is close to a grade 5 SAE bolt.


Actually I believe metric 10.9 is close to grade 8. 
and metric 8.8 is close to grade 5.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Actually I believe metric 10.9 is close to grade 8.
> and metric 8.8 is close to grade 5.


I stand corrected. But I still think the toro bolt setup is stronger than the Honda unless they have a newer setup from the ones I see with the small sideways bolts. I change more of them than toro and I don't work on as many of them. None of the shear bolts I have in stock for honda have grades on them. I'm just going by what I see and fix every winter. I have sold the toro power max from when they first came out the setup just works. Honda is good to but I love the power max.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> . Honda is good to but I love the power max.


 your not alone there, I've never lost a bolt from my old ps'es yet seeing there is a strong possibility the new has special shear bolts 2 sets will be in stock at all times along with a set of belts. 
call me paranoid if you care to, to many years in a snow belt I learned what emergency stock is a most have.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Agreed! When did you pick your 928pm up? We had some last year they over greased the axle on and grease could get on the friction wheel if it past the bolt just right. Just a heads up you may wanna ck.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> Agreed! When did you pick your 928pm up? We had some last year they over greased the axle on and grease could get on the friction wheel if it past the bolt just right. Just a heads up you may wanna ck.


pm sent thanks 4 the heads up


----------

